# Pontiac Emblem?



## goatcrazy88 (Dec 12, 2008)

:seeya: Im going with a black and silver set up on my m6 qsm and was wondering if there is an emblem replacement with black and silver ive seen the decal type at pfyc.com but was wanting to know if theres an actual piece? Hopefully a front and back replacement.

Thanks


----------



## deaner17 (Sep 3, 2008)

goatcrazy88 said:


> :seeya: Im going with a black and silver set up on my m6 qsm and was wondering if there is an emblem replacement with black and silver ive seen the decal type at pfyc.com but was wanting to know if theres an actual piece? Hopefully a front and back replacement.
> 
> Thanks


i know there is another memember on another forum who makes his own pieces and they are great!!! PM me if you want the info


----------

